# my latest hedgie miniature



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

another little treasure i got from an old friend:










it's really so tiny like you wouldn't believe! the artist is a true miniaturist. it came in a box with a ribbon and a miniature flowery tote.  i'll take some pics of it later.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! It's hedgehog in the fog! So detailed! It's stunning.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hedgehog in the Fog-I love it! I'm not one for figurines much ( I like the stuffed animals mostly) but this is just stunning. You are so lucky!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it, it so so beautiful


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I just love it, it's so detailed!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

That's so cute. I love it!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here's the lovely packaging: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

i can't wait to get more miniatures from this artist.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh it's so cute! When I first read this thread title, I thought it said hedgie manicure... now I want some hedgie art on my fingers!!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That's amazing! I can't believe how detailed and small it is and everything that comes with it... congrats on such a lovely gift!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That's awesome! love it!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

they're actually pricey, so i clearly won't be buying another one anytime soon.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

awe! it's so cute! I love that video! <3


----------

